# Seat belt bolt question for 69



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm installed the seat belts in my 69 and I forgot where the bolts with the shoulder on them go. I seem to remember them in the front? Thanks


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

The location of the seat belt attachment point is on the tunnel, just behind the inner seat track IIRC the bolt size is 7/8


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the long shoulder is for stacking belts ....
console side and insides on the rear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok thank you both!


----------

